
Watch AI predict Conan O’Brien’s gestures just from the sound of his voice - furcyd
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/06/watch-artificial-intelligence-predict-conan-o-brien-s-gestures-just-sound-his-voice?rss=1
======
furcyd
Paper and code at:

[http://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~shiry/projects/speech2gestu...](http://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~shiry/projects/speech2gesture/)

